# PFury Cribs II



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

We had a thread like this awhile back, so I thought some might wanna post some updates..

I was bored, so I decided to take pics of my room.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that is a sweet ass room


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dude the caribe are watching tv!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the ternetzi in the 1st pic, is almost as thick as ur bed man.......


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You guys like my sheets???







Thats where I make fantasies come true.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that is crazy how your fish are watching tv and all lined up


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

This is from when I first bought my pad - it's different now, but you get the idea..

View attachment 55899


View attachment 55900


View attachment 55901


View attachment 55902


View attachment 55903


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I want hardwood floors!!! Your place is sweet.. at least you know it'll never burn down.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Well all I have pictures of is Manlandingham. My refuge in our house. It's my basement









View attachment 55904


View attachment 55906


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

> I want hardwood floors!!! Your place is sweet.. at least you know it'll never burn down.
> [\quote]
> 
> Thanks man. Redid a lot, maybe I'll post some pics of the final one day...
> ...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ummmm the cam's currently fuckified.... soooo this is what i have from... well whenever

My oh so lovely dorm room....
View attachment 55907


My sexy kingsized bed....
View attachment 55905


and coming soon: my luverly 20 gallon tank. once the camera decideds to stop being a douche.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

love that house scrap...ur crib is sweet


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

ur sheets are total ***-town... DAMN.... LOL


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> love that house scrap...ur crib is sweet
> [snapback]968209[/snapback]​


Thanks Fizz


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Just took some more pics. I caught my girl watching tv hehehe

View attachment 55917


View attachment 55919


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> ur sheets are total ***-town... DAMN.... LOL
> 
> :rasp:
> [snapback]968212[/snapback]​


who are you referring to? helps if you specify your flame so the person its being directed at knows what a dumbass you really are.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hey now....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

MY ROOM








View attachment 55910

View attachment 55911

View attachment 55913

View attachment 55914

View attachment 55915

View attachment 55916

View attachment 55918


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > ur sheets are total ***-town... DAMN.... LOL
> ...


who asked you? okay, quietly shut the hell up and go to your room...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


i love you how you flame the f*ck out of people and don't even put your room up for critique. c'mon rigor. what do you have to loose?

put it up or shut up.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

^^^ OWNED


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is a pic of my tank room


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Piranha Guy said:


> Here is a pic of my tank room
> [snapback]968268[/snapback]​


Your room looks like a mini LFS.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL Thanks I think


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Rhomzilla your rooms awesome! THATS what I call a room. I would want my tank anywhere else, only at the place I spend the most. Ill take pictures once I make my bed and some girls dirty thongs (dont ask...LOL)


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


Mess with Tink,
I do sure think,
if you don't watch your back,
you'll mess with Pac.

Pac


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hah...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will post mine up when I get home.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke bedsheets..funny how he gets mad when his box of tissues get moved from its place..









*wizard hat off*


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

thePACK said:


> grosse gurke bedsheets..funny how he gets mad when his box of tissues get moved from its place..
> 
> 
> 
> ...










how many times do you wash your sheets?


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I will post mine up when I get home.
> [snapback]969492[/snapback]​


what do you do for a living?
do you travel for work?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> You guys like my sheets???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! ALLLLLLLLRIGHT
J-Rod


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Okidoki, here's my crib:

View attachment 56415

Kitchen

View attachment 56416


View attachment 56417


View attachment 56418


View attachment 56419

Living room from different angles

View attachment 56421

Bed room


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I love the plants! My house it like a jungle with rabid Pothos growing everywhere.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm a big fan of plants - they're really the finishing touch of any house. Without plants, most houses look horribly sterile, like a showroom...

Those Photos are growing like weeds as well: maybe it's because I water them with aged tank water...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'm a big fan of plants - they're really the finishing touch of any house. Without plants, most houses look horribly sterile, like a showroom...
> 
> Those Photos are growing like weeds as well: *maybe it's because I water them with aged tank water...*
> [snapback]973514[/snapback]​











Looks like a Relaxing Place Jonas
I'll try to post pics of my Crib Soon...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> [snapback]973551[/snapback]​


Hey now, I put some thought in that: water changes are done to remove excess nitrAtes. Plants feed on nitrAtes.
Do the math...










And yeah, it's a great place to live: lots of windows, good view - it's the tallest building on my street, and I live on the top floor - , it's located right in the middle of town (would be equivalent to living one block away from Times Square or the Champs Elysee) - the building is just a bit shabby, but hopefully its built to last :laugh:


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Is that a real SG Judazzz if so your room scores an extra point


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> Is that a real SG Judazzz if so your room scores an extra point
> [snapback]973623[/snapback]​


whats sg?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> Is that a real SG Judazzz if so your room scores an extra point
> [snapback]973623[/snapback]​


I could lie an say yes, but unfortunately it isn't








It's the next best thing: an Epiphone G400 - still a bad-ass guitar, and definitely my pride and joy









View attachment 56446


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

I saw the scratch plate after i posted,still a great guitar tho mate.I'll give you the extra point anyway


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

piranha guy, that is the sweetest tank room, i want one!!!!!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a real SG Judazzz if so your room scores an extra point
> ...


Yeah.. i Was going to ask about the SG. And damnit. I play an epiphone (flying V Goth) and theres nothing wrong with that.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

here are some pics of my house, i have none of my room though.







the one inside is the upstairs living room at christmas time.
J-Rod


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats like 10 of my apartments


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> here are some pics of my house, i have none of my room though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that's a resort in Colorado...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > here are some pics of my house, i have none of my room though.
> ...


are u being serious or joking?
J-Rod


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > smokinbubbles said:
> ...


Just joking, but it really looks like a resort


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im doubting thats ur house...of all things u could do u just walked 50 feet away and starting taking pictures...and look at how many tables there are in the room...i cant believe it


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> im doubting thats ur house...of all things u could do u just walked 50 feet away and starting taking pictures...and look at how many tables there are in the room...i cant believe it
> [snapback]975514[/snapback]​


emmmmmm? then how come the quad under the ride is at the same house?i've got plenty more pics to if u want me to send. and there is even a mx track in the back yeard? why would a resort have a mx track in the back yard?
J-Rod


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dont see the quad..and im not saying ur lying im just saying its hard to believe cuz its so big and nice in other words...im just hating


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

GODDAMN smokinbubbles!
WTF is that? WTF? W-T-F-?-?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> GODDAMN smokinbubbles!
> WTF is that? WTF? W-T-F-?-?
> [snapback]975635[/snapback]​


the quad or house?
J-Rod


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah u** got a nice pad....... what do ur parents do for a living?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> yeah i got a nice pad....... what do ur parents do for a living?
> [snapback]975676[/snapback]​


no thats my house
J-Rod


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

my bad ment to say U got a nice pad...


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

wow that thing is huge...if i were that rich i would put like a 1,000g tank rite in the middle of it


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> my bad ment to say U got a nice pad...
> [snapback]975682[/snapback]​


AHAHA!!! im just kiddin. 18 and a house like that alreday. haha man i would be doin good. no my dad owns a computer like company like instaling fiber optics cabling stuff, and my mom cleans houses, haha. all the money she makes though goes to like trips and stuff.
J-Rod

the stuff below is some things my dad's comp. has done.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > GODDAMN smokinbubbles!
> ...


Umm, the Quad? Yea...








The house man, the House. That Thing is Crazy
how many Sq Ft?

Hey since your dad does Fiber Optics you got That sh*t installed in your house?
That thing is SUPER f*cking FAST!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

crazy wires .


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wtf is it


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


the house is 10,000 square feet. and that quad is super nice to. to the untrained quad eye it looks normal but to the quad trained eye that is over a $12,000 machine.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


ohhhhh i didn't get your last question about that being in my house. no thats what they have done at a job of theirs. no we got normal DSL, haha.
J-Rod


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

I like those p's


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

My shithole apt. has got mad fiberoptics son. You can't even see my fiberoptics, they invisible...just kidding bro. Must be good livin in the lap of luxury while im chillin im my 337$ a mo. piece of trash apt. I dont even have a coffee table, doggy. sh*t is grimey, basically what we got are some tanks, a shitty tv, a pit bull, and a snake, looks like some fuckin burglers came thru my place basically. I call it the hot sh*t.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice house you live in Smokinbubbles. I love the pool layout, however the exterior of your house does nothing for me. The look of the outside is all the same, to me anyways. If you understand what i mean, it almost looks as if it repeats the same part over and over again.

Nice track, a guy across the lake I live on has a Moto X track to, use it for dirt bikes, quads and snowmobiles.

That computer setup must cost quite a bit of cash,... whats it used for?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Nice house you live in Smokinbubbles. I love the pool layout, however the exterior of your house does nothing for me. The look of the outside is all the same, to me anyways. If you understand what i mean, it almost looks as if it repeats the same part over and over again.
> 
> Nice track, a guy across the lake I live on has a Moto X track to, use it for dirt bikes, quads and snowmobiles.
> 
> ...


yeah when we first came to the house ot by it i just said we are moviing here? it was a peice of crap. we had to fix it up so much. and to get the record straight. thoes cables aren't are's its a job my dad's comp. did. i have no idea. also just some fun facts the old school rapper chriscross ( i think thats how he spelled it) use to live at my house and the falcons use to rent this house out when they were in town, the manger would stay down in this house that has now become the club house for wildtimbers neighborhood. by the way the house is over 14 years old soo it's not like it is new.
J_Rod

oh yeah, this is not my personal house, it is my parenst house. i just live there. so if any of yall were thinking that was mine it is not. i just live there. so all u other people sayin u live in a crappy apt. your farther along then me.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

heres my room. im too lazy to get stands for my tanks









pokemon owns









red devil and his friends. and medinais tank below









my rhom saying HI


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> heres my room. im too lazy to get stands for my tanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that is Brutal!!
Get yourself some stands!!
At least build yourself stands! it only takes afew hours...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

J_Rod, your house is piiiiimped!

I like that track you got. it would be good for sledding.
I had a '95 Polaris XCR 600 and then I had a Arctic Cat ZR500 which I totalled last January in an accident I got in...
Damn I miss it...would be sweet to take her out on a track like that.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice house man your man....


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alllllllright pokemon bedspread, haha thats awsome. whenever im having someone stay at my house someone always grabs the power ranger blanket. i also have tanks sitting on my floors but there are 2 bearded dragons in em and another one that i keep 1000 crickets in for my lizards and fish to eat (armstrong cricket farm, one great place). sheppard im thinkin u are talkin about snowmobiles? i don't know if u noticed but thats a quad. but i think i know what u are talkin about. we have tied up a old sled behind the quad and towed eachother through the tracks, not over the jumps though casue that would just be dumb. the jump u are looking at right there is a 80 foot double, thats the biggest one we got right now.
J-Rod


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice kickers. It looks as if you have to keep rebuilding or fixing them? I would imagine so as your jumps have a thin lip.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Nice kickers. It looks as if you have to keep rebuilding or fixing them? I would imagine so as your jumps have a thin lip.
> [snapback]977482[/snapback]​


yeah actually my brother is the one that makes em and he made the one that jumps over the other trail to small, like u said the lip wasn't big enough so it gave way. so he wouldn't of made the jump when he tried, had to bail in the air his bike crashed right in front of the landing and somehow his visor manged to break off and get inside his helmet and rip off the right side of his nostril. it was really really gross.i know he has pics of it somewhere after the surgey i will try to get em and post em.
J-Rod

yeah i had some, notice his right nostril and the right side of his lip, this was like a couple months later though so it wasn't new. also his girlfriend was taking the pics not me. im not into hanging over my brother with his shitrt off in bed..... not my style. haha


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> heres my room. im too lazy to get stands for my tanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE!!!!!!
I used to have the same f*cking COVER!!!
This chick Im boning, took it and gave it to her son cause he loves pokeman crap!
But man, that cover is Awesome, one of the best covers ive owned!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Heck Yes!!
Here soem shots of my house. Well, My parents house, but they will be moving 
out ina couple of months to another Custom home.
they had this one built back in 97.
View attachment 56985

Front Shot of the house....
View attachment 56986

This a Custom Garage My dad had built, its a Workshop right now, will be our
game room after he moves out and takes all his sh*t wth him.








View attachment 56987

This is a view of Half of the Garage...
View attachment 56989

Heres A view of our Backyard...
View attachment 56990

Heres a shot of the pond (320 Gallon)...that Orange Koi is about 18 Inches!!!!!!
View attachment 56991

My little Kitchen, all the wood in there is OAK...
View attachment 56992

A Shot of our Living Area...With my Tank :nod: 
View attachment 56993

Ladies, This is where all the Magic Happens








View attachment 56994

This is my Workshop..Kinda messy


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut do u have in the tank its split


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Heck Yes!!
> Here soem shots of my house. Well, My parents house, but they will be moving
> out ina couple of months to another Custom home.
> they had this one built back in 97.
> ...


holy crap i like the outdoor pic with the grill in it. i think that looks awsome. i love the arbor style with vines goin over it to give it a dark shady look, and thats a nice pond man. beautiful yard.
J-Rod


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wut do u have in the tank its split
> [snapback]978813[/snapback]​


Naw, thats just the Reflection from the WIndow in the Door.
I have my front door wide open, and the sun was booming :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> holy crap i like the outdoor pic with the grill in it. i think that looks awsome. i love the arbor style with vines goin over it to give it a dark shady look, and thats a nice pond man. beautiful yard.
> J-Rod
> [snapback]978816[/snapback]​


Thanks Man. The Smoker is Awesome, thats why we BBQ Every day :nod: 
Yea, Arbor thingie with the Wysteria (sp?) is awesome, but it sucked to Build it.
It also took it a while for the pant to grow and provide the kick ass shade it Provides these days. The pond is nice, but another thing that was a Pain in the Ass to set-up.
Out here, we dont got dirt, we got Clay, and its f*cking BULLSHIT to dig it.
The yard is awesome too :laugh: Started off with Rye Grass, then expanded to Bermuda It spreaded out really good, considering we only started off with like 4 squares of it.
But I dug and set up a Sprinkley System, and then I drop down some Weed & feed or some other Chemicals to get that bitch blooming.
Thanks For The reply!!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

old spice makes me itch..."red zone aquareef scent" holla at ya boy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> *old spice makes me itch*..."red zone aquareef scent" holla at ya boy
> [snapback]978833[/snapback]​


REally? It does the job for me, and its alot cheaper than the other stuff.
get those two BIG ole Deo's for like $2.15 :nod:


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > holy crap i like the outdoor pic with the grill in it. i think that looks awsome. i love the arbor style with vines goin over it to give it a dark shady look, and thats a nice pond man. beautiful yard.
> ...


we have wisteria over are arbor and it is in bloom right now, man that is nice. it looks so good while in bloom. in the pick u can kinda start seeing it creeping up, the pic is of last year and we had to have it trimmed down casue we had our deck and arbor painted, but it is coming back this year and in bloom. i love how yours just covers the whole thing and just gives that dark shady look. just amazing.
J-Rod


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut city do u live in georgia


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> wut city do u live in georgia
> [snapback]978843[/snapback]​


buford
J-Rod


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> we have wisteria over are arbor and it is in bloom right now, man that is nice. it looks so good while in bloom. in the pick u can kinda start seeing it creeping up, the pic is of last year and we had to have it trimmed down casue we had our deck and arbor painted, but it is coming back this year and in bloom. i love how yours just covers the whole thing and just gives that dark shady look. just amazing.
> J-Rod
> [snapback]978839[/snapback]​


Yea, The Wysteria is an awesome plant to cover Arbors and wooden gates and things like that.
Its a Very nice plant when its blossoming, the little flowers it gives out are sweet.
Tomorrow I'll try and get a shot from the second story, from the Master Bedroom, you can really see how green and big it is from there.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wheres that by? never heard of it


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

look it up on google. it is by the mall of georgia, like the biggest mall in the east.
it is like 30 to 45 mins away from atlanta.
J-Rod


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> You guys like my sheets???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Here's my crib, nucca.

entering:
View attachment 58917


View attachment 58918


closet/clothes:

View attachment 58922

View attachment 58923

View attachment 58924

View attachment 58926


reppin' pfury nucca!
View attachment 58925


shoe's nucca, from sandals to pink bunny slippers, I ROLL HARDCORE!
View attachment 58919


ninja blanket!
View attachment 58920


mah #REMOVED# brain
View attachment 58921


one more of mah #REMOVED# brain, he's a hardcore pipe hittin' #REMOVED#!
View attachment 58927


I'm potentially the only straight male with pink bunny slippers, and a teddy bear. keep it movin' #REMOVED#, don't hate!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

drew why...ok...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

BigChuckP said:


> drew why...ok...
> [snapback]996477[/snapback]​


hahahaha.. it was a gift, and the slippers were a joke..

keep it movin' #REMOVED#', don't hate!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That Ninja Blanket is Off The Hook!!!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Piranha Guy said:


> Here is a pic of my tank room
> [snapback]968268[/snapback]​


that is awsome u have a room just for fish tanks


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Drew said:


> Here's my crib, nucca.
> 
> entering:
> View attachment 58917
> ...


rofl @ all pic quotes.

LMFAO @ dvd player but no tv.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> LMFAO @ dvd player but no tv.
> [snapback]996867[/snapback]​


Good too know I wasnt the only one thinking that


----------



## TerritorialBeast (Apr 22, 2005)

WTH Drew?!?!?!







The wall paper in your bedroom makes it look like a bathroom. But I envy your bunny slippers.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

TerritorialBeast said:


> WTH Drew?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinkin....... Wheres the tub?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

TerritorialBeast said:


> WTH Drew?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think so..







it was like that when we bought the house..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont have a house yet


----------



## BigQ (Apr 23, 2005)

Very nice rooms y'all...
Digital cam broken...
Nice tanks, especially Henry_79!


----------

